# Mexico Reviews for February 2007



## KristinB (Feb 7, 2007)

*Updated*

Vallarta Palace
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld

Imperial Fiesta Club at Hotel Casa Maya
Club Casa Maya
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld

Grand Velas Intl. Residence All Inclusive
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld

The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Dale Line

Mardesol Beach Club
Mazatlan
Review by: Name Withheld

Golden Shores & Crown Paradise Club Cancun
Cancun
Review by: Bonnie Kerns


----------



## KristinB (Feb 26, 2007)

*Updated*

Club Velas Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Joani Grodin

Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: David Firsten

Mayan Palace Puerto Vallarta
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: David Firsten

The Royal Islander
Cancun
Review by: Robert Horne

The Royal Sands
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld

Royal Villas
Mazatlan
Review by: Jean Borden

RHC/Park Royal Los Tules
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld

Club Solaris Cabos
Los Cabos
Review by: Name Withheld

Club Regina Cancun at Westin
Cancun
Review by: Ruth Blackwell

The Royal Caribbean
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld


----------

